# Raw meatballs



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you search for Satin Balls on here, I think you may find several recipes.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes! Satin balls! thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Satin Balls*

This link has all kinds of recipes.

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Apres! Can't wait to make them.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I made a batch a few days ago.... they eat them whole! lol not evening bite! I guess they're a hit 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

